
The Food Expiration Dates You Should Follow - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/article/expiration-dates-coronavirus.html
======
sigmaprimus
I opened a can of black olives that had a BB stamp August 4th 2012 last night.
They needed a bit of salt but were otherwise fine. I used a few on some pizza
and the rest of the tin was gone before bedtime.

~~~
chanmad29
I don't know if I should be worried for you or laugh at this, sniffing the
sarcasm.

